# Belkin KVM Switch BEEP!



## tehon3299 (Mar 31, 2003)

Has anyone modified their Belkin KVM Switch to stop it from beeping?! If you have a Belkin KVM SOHO Switch then you will know what I am talking about! I know there is suppose to be a firmware upgrade for it but I have heard nothing but bad things about the firmware upgrades just screwing the unit up and having to get a replacement unit. The beep is so annoying! HELP PLEASE!

--Tehon


----------



## rmay635703 (Nov 7, 2002)

Having never purchased that switch (mainly because of bad reviews, stating that the thing beeps insessantly) 

I can say that I don't know of anyone who has modded one, that I know of, but I have read of people taking the apparently painstaking task of updating the firmware to quit the beeping and that works iff you can get the firmware to update without crapping your system. Do a search on google and you will find a pile of people with complaints like yourself, and a few who can guide you through updating the firmware.

Now as to modding that thing... it makes your COMPUTER beep correct? (the switch itself doesn't beep right?)

If the unit itself beeps break the speaker or dissconnect it and you won't have any further issues of having to listen to beeping.
If it makes your pc beep, remove the pcspeaker cable from the motherboard and you won't hear any more beeps. Somewhat brutish but it would work if the beeping is your only complaint (I did that once on a system that always made a buzzish sound on the pcspeaker but otherwise ran ok).

Good Luck


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

if the unit itself is beeping (the switch, not the pc), open it and look for a beeper/speaker, and puncture a big hole in its paper cone. dont disconnect the speaker


----------



## tehon3299 (Mar 31, 2003)

The switch beeps, not the computer. The switch has an internal speaker that will beep when you switch between computers or when something is disconnected.


----------



## tehon3299 (Mar 31, 2003)

I was going to just punch out the center of the speaker but I didn't want it to not work and then be stuck with an even worse beep..haha


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

tear out the paper cone of the speaker.


----------

